# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  انتقال کاربران به ساب دامنه در CodeIgniter

## error_au

سلام
دوستان و سروران گرامی من می خوام کاربرانی که توی دیتا بیس هست که در یک ادرس جلو سایت میاره مثلا:  site.ir/user1 به ساب دامنه انتقال بدم مثلا به این شکل user1.site.ir  ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید
کارایی انجام دادم:

ابتدا رکورد در دی ان ها مثل شکل زیر انجام دادم



site.ir  A 111.111.1.11*.
بعد در تنظیمات apche کد زیر رو گذاشتم:


ServerAlias *.site.irولی متاسفانه وقتی use1.site.ir رو میزنی بجای user1 صفحه اصلی سایت رو میاره

کد روتر هم به این شکل هست:



//user route
$route['(:any)'] = 'profile/user/$1';
$route['about-me/(:any)'] = 'profile/about_me/$1';
$route['resume/(:any)'] = 'profile/resume/$1';
$route['portfolio/(:any)'] = 'profile/portfolio/$1';
$route['blog/(:any)'] = 'profile/blog/$1';
$route['post/(:any)/(:any)'] = 'profile/details/$1/$2';
$route['category/(:any)/(:any)'] = 'profile/category/$1/$2';
$route['contact/(:any)'] = 'profile/contact/$1';
$route['appointment/(:any)'] = 'profile/appointment/$1';
$route['book-appointment/(:any)'] = 'profile/book_appointment/$1';
$route['download/(:any)'] = 'profile/download/$1';
$route['portfolio/(:any)/(:any)'] = 'profile/portfolio_details/$1/$2';


ار دوستان عزیز و اساطیر گرامی ممنونم میشم راهنمایی یا کمک کنند
و هر یک از دوستان هزینه هم بابت راهنمایی بخواهد تقدیم می کنم
ممنون از همه شما

----------


## error_au

مدیر گرامی مهرداد سیف زاده شما که مدیر این بخش هستی شما باید جواب بدی مدیر باشی بلد نباشی مدیریت چه فایده ای داره این سایت اسمش برنامه نویسی هست ظاهرن کسی چیزی بلد نیست

----------

